
Flux Capacitor Listing at O'Reilly Auto Parts - malynda
http://www.oreillyauto.com/flux-capacitor.html
======
qubex
ThinkGeek.com had a flux capacitor listed at one point too... I didn't buy it
because it looked very tacky. (Smaller units are still for sale, apparently.)

